# Herping finds



## vicherps (Jan 29, 2012)

So last night i took the chance to go herping to a spot close to where i live. My dad and i waited until it was dark when the frogs were readily calling. I heard the distinctive call of the Peron's Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) and managed to locate one on a tree. There was also another one we heard but it was in some emergent vegetation far from land so then i went to look for the (introduced) Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax). I heard a few high-pitched calls near a golf course so i investigated. I managed to find a Southern Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) and a very pale one at that. Finally i laid my eyes on a Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog a very nice green one. There also known as the Banana Box Frog and were introduced from fruit produce that came down from Queensland and breeding populations have established around eastern and north eastern Melbourne and a few south eastern locales and a few very close to the city. After that I went to a water body that alot of leaf litter and tussock grasses places where Victorian Smooth Froglets are known to call. We saw a few Striped Marsh Frogs (Limnodynastes peronii) hopping about. And there were these tiny flies flying all over my face and some even went into my nose and mouth. Eventually my dad spotted a Victorian Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia victoria) and i was so excited. He found it hanging about in leaf litter and what was more amazing is that we didnt here its distinctive call. It was hanging out in the leaf litter where all the flies happened to be. It was a nice specimen with the presence of salmon armpits and groins and was a stubby little face and was more robust in comparison to a Common Froglet (Crinia signifera). I had a good night anyway hope u enjoy the pictures.


----------



## karasha (Feb 6, 2012)

Great pics thanks!


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice pics! 
The Eastern Dwarfs and Peron's seem to be appearing in new localities in Melbourne on a regular basis. I heard some Peron's calling in Kilsyth South last year where they hadn't previously been recorded before (according to the Melbourne Frog Census).


----------



## vicherps (Feb 18, 2012)

the Peron's have always been present in the outer northern suburbs of Melbourne but have hitched hiked through fire wood, building material, water tanks etc to other parts of Melbourne and a few locations on the Peninsula they are found on the eastern and northern parts of Melbourne and south east there's a record very close to city (Carlton). There is a record for Kilsyth South (are you a volunteer for the census) well there is one now anyway. The Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog was introduced from qld through fruit produce and is gradually spreading in eastern areas of Melbourne however there is a location out west (Newport)


----------

